# Soup Recipes



## Muddy Water Bohemian (Mar 1, 2013)

Looking for some tasty soup recipes to try out in this nasty cold weather. Ive been sick with a cold/cough for 2 weeks and a nice soup sounds great. Not picky and all input is welcome. Thanks!!


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/french-onion-soup/
I have not tried this, but her other stuff I have tried is very good.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

https://www.splendidtable.org/recipes/classic-creamy-oyster-stew
another here I haven't tried, but looks good...
and no doubt Capt Dave has some very good stuff to add...


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

Made a quick and easy chicken soup last night from a rotisserie chicken. Its a simple chicken broth that I make from bouillon, zucchini, cabbage, carrots, celery, onions, garlic and potatoes. 

Boil the water with onion, carrots, celery, potatoes and garlic. When those veggies are almost done, put in zucchini, cabbage and shredded chicken till tender. Put in chicken bouillon to taste. Takes about an hour and is pretty tasty. 

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

I like this cream of chicken soup

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=706929&highlight=Chicken

I know red beans and rice isn't really a soup, but I had a craving for some a little while back and made a pot off this recipe and really really liked it.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Made a pot of 15-bean soup with smoked buckboard bacon for supper tonight & Mrs. Ranch is planning to make biscuits later.

Just buy the dry beans, rinse them out 3 or 4 times & soak them overnight. In the morning, rinse them again & refill with enough water to cover the beans. Bring them to a boil, then turn the heat down to a simmer. Then toss in some diced onions & a tablespoon of black pepper. Note: I always throw out the 'high salt pork flavoring' that comes with the dry beans - that stuff is bad for you. I prefer to add some diced up buckboard bacon that I make myself.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

w_r_ranch said:


> Made a pot of 15-bean soup with smoked buckboard bacon for supper tonight & Mrs. Ranch is planning to make biscuits later.


Man, I can eat me some 15 bean soup. Buddy of mine lived on it at the deer lease why we ate a high dollar steaks. I killed some doves one day and fillet the breast and put them in the soup. We all ate out of that pot that night! Since then I have been a 15 bean soup fan myself.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Made a loaf of sour-dough bread to go with our leftover soup...


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

*Skalweegen*

My Dad made his famous "Skalweegen" and I make it every New Year's day. It's good, harty and will keep you warm for sure.

Without further ado, Pop Scratch's Skalweegen:

Big heavy 6qt pot. Cut your 2 favorite wurst links into chunk bites. Cut into even chunks 4 russets. One big vadelia onion should be quartered. Six big carrots cut into big bite size pieces. And the main event.... Quarter one large head of cabbage.

Brown your sausage in the pot. Do not remove any grease. Layer (in order) onion, potatoes, carrots, then add pinches of Salt, Pepper and Garlic. Get two cups of chicken stock and pour in and add water to cover the mix. Add your cabbage quarters above the water line, cover and turn the heat up until you're boiling. Reduce heat to a low simmer for about 90 minutes. Give a small stir about halfway through.

This is extremely easy and without a doubt one of the tastiest soups I've ever made.

Thanks Pop! Thanks Skalweegen gods.....


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

done the same except used bacon ends instead of sausage...


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/corn-and-potato-chowder-recipe.html


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

MY WIFE MADE THIS TONIGHT/ IT WAS REALLY GOOD. GIVE IT A TRY IF Y'ALL WANT.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Ive made this one 3 or 4 times now with sone combination of venison, beef, pork, veal... or all 4 for the meatballs. It is excellent!

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/emeril-lagasse/meatball-soup-recipe.html


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Zuppa Toscana http://allrecipes.com/recipe/143069/super-delicious-zuppa-toscana/


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

crowd pleaser in my house. also very easy, fast and inexpensive...

Taco Soup
1 lb ground beef â€" brown then drain
2 cans pinto beans
1 can rotel tomatoes
1 can cream style corn
1 can whole kernel corn
1 pkg. taco seasoning
1 pkg. ranch dressing mix
2 cans of water
Donâ€™t drain any of the cans, mix all ingredients. Simmer 30 minutes. If you donâ€™t like spicy, make the rotel regular diced tomatoes. 
Serve with crushed tortilla chips and shredded cheese if desired.


----------

